# Nikon d7000 shutter problem



## leelorimor (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a d7000 and have noticed lately that in manual mode my shutter speed will change on its own. Anyone else ever ha this problem?  My camera isn't that old.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 20, 2012)

leelorimor said:
			
		

> I have a d7000 and have noticed lately that in manual mode my shutter speed will change on its own. Anyone else ever ha this problem?  My camera isn't that old.



Do you have auto ISO on by any chance??
Shutter speed shouldn't change on its own in manual mode but it will if you accidentally turned on auto ISO


----------



## leelorimor (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm at work now but I'll check that when I get home. I never thought that auto ISO would change your shutter speed. Thanks, I'll reply when I find out.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2012)

Auto ISO being set should not change your shutter speed when the shooting mode is set to Manual.

If your D7000 is indeed set to the Manual shooting mode, I would venture you have a malfunction and would need to get your camera repaired.

It is however guesswork trying to troubleshoot camera issues across the Internet without the camera in hand.


----------



## MTVision (Sep 20, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> Auto ISO being set should not change your shutter speed when the shooting mode is set to Manual.
> 
> If your D7000 is indeed set to the Manual shooting mode, I would venture you have a malfunction and would need to get your camera repaired.
> 
> It is however guesswork trying to troubleshoot camera issues across the Internet without the camera in hand.



You're right. I don't know what I was thinking....


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 20, 2012)

Would you by chance have any compensation dialed in?


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2012)

Exposure compensation dialed in on a Nikon DSLR camera set to Manual shooting mode would just bias the in-camera light meter + or -.

It is more likely his camera is broken.


----------



## leelorimor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I did in fact have the camera in auto ISO with exposure comp dialed in. Once I turned that off and set exposure comp to 0 it quit doing it.


----------

